# Directed site to IP address, site won't load now



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Using my host's instructions, I pointed the A-record to that IP address (72.32.231.8) through my domain, which was bought from MyDomain.com. Here's a screen shot of what it looked like before I successfully submitted these changes:










The site was working before I did this, but I just thought I'd follow the host instructions anyway. But now my site won't load...it just sits there, blank, and says "Loading items" in the status bar.

Did I screw something up? It does say there's a 72-hour waiting period for that A-record thing to kick in, but why wouldn't my site load in the meantime?


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

It won't load your site in the meantime because that's not a dedicated IP. Tumblr uses that IP for everyone.

I just set the same thing up recently and it took eight hours or so. 

You may be able to reach it via your *.tumblr.com name.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

briealeida said:


> It won't load your site in the meantime because that's not a dedicated IP. Tumblr uses that IP for everyone.
> 
> I just set the same thing up recently and it took eight hours or so.
> 
> You may be able to reach it via your *.tumblr.com name.


You also set up a domain for your tumblr?

After contacting my domain provider, they went ahead and directed it to the proper IP (72.32.231.8), which required URL forwarding disabling. He said it can take up to 24 hours to go into effect. Meanwhile, my domain - make-outmusic.com - isn't loading. My tumblr URL loads fine, though. Is this how it happened for you?


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

If you are having tumblr.make-outmusic.com being redirected to your Tumblr then make-outmusic.com being down is a different issue. 

If I were you, I would check back in the morning and make sure that everything is OK. 

If it's a little more urgent, I would call my hosting provider. They should be able to give you detailed information about what is going on.

When I set up my Tumblr, I have it as a subdomain (blog.pingbrie.com) and at no point in time did this affect my domain pingbrie.com.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

I took a look again and make-outmusic.com is back up.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

briealeida said:


> I took a look again and make-outmusic.com is back up.


Thanks for checking on that. I see it loads the Window Bar Title but not the actual content of the site. Is it different for you?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

It's working! Thanks for all your help.


----------

